# ipfw



## donglee (Jan 15, 2014)

I use SSH to log in on my freebsd FreeBSD server, but when *I* configure ipta*bl*es, I always prevent myself from logging in. I am just learning IPFW now. Are there some ways that I can use to keep green light for me whatever I configure? 

If you got some idea please give me a reply here.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 15, 2014)

No idea what your question is. Read this and try explaining what your question/issue is.

How to ask questions the smart way.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2014)

FreeBSD doesn't have iptables, that's a Linux thing.

Handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/firewalls-ipfw.html


----------

